# Τα ρήματα που τελειώνουν σε ‘’αι’’



## skapeti (Sep 20, 2014)

Με ''αι'' γράφονται τα ρήματα που κάτι συμβαίνει πάνω στο αντικείμενο (?) όμως για παράδειγμα ρήματα σαν το ‘’ερμηνεύτηκε’’ και ‘’εξελίχθηκε’’ γράφονται με ΄΄ε΄΄, υποθέτω γιατί συνεβει παλιά κάτι πάνω στο αντικείμενο (?) γιατί όμως έτσι? … τι το ιδιαίτερο έχουν αυτά που έγιναν παλιά... Ποιος είναι ο κανόνας και πώς τον περιγράφουμε με λόγια? 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2014)

Δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφές τι σε απασχολεί (μεταξύ άλλων, και επειδή τα ρήματα ερμηνεύτηκε και εξελίχθηκε έχουν έψιλον και στην αρχή και στο τέλος τους). Μήπως μπορείς, π.χ., να δώσεις μερικά παραδείγματα από αυτό εδώ:


skapeti said:


> Με ''αι'' γράφονται τα ρήματα που κάτι συμβαίνει πάνω στο αντικείμενο



Ας πούμε, στη φράση _*δένω* τα κορδόνια_, ποιο και τι γράφεται με «αι»;


----------



## skapeti (Sep 20, 2014)

Μα το ‘’δένω’’ δεν τελειώνει με /ε/ φωνητικό… στον τιτλο λεω ότι το θεμα είναι τα ρηματα που τελειώνουν σε ‘’αι’’ μπορεί να μην είμαι πολύ σαφής γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά....


----------



## skapeti (Sep 20, 2014)

Παραδιγμα σκέφτομαι σκέφτεται σκεφτονται, σκέφτεστ*ε*... γιατι;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2014)

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να ρωτήσω αν τα ελληνικά είναι η μητρική σου γλώσσα και αν έχεις φοιτήσει σε ελληνικό σχολείο;


----------



## skapeti (Sep 20, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να ρωτήσω αν τα ελληνικά είναι η μητρική σου γλώσσα και αν έχεις φοιτήσει σε ελληνικό σχολείο;



Φυσικά, μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις, τα νέα ελληνικά δεν είναι η μητρική μου γλώσσα, η μητρική μου γλώσσα είναι μια ελληνική διάλεκτος που μιλούν στο χωριό μου. Στα νέα ελληνικά προσαρμόστηκα στην Αθήνα όπου μετακόμισα όταν πήγαινα λύκειο, εκεί το τελείωσα και αυτή είναι η μόρφωση μου. Με την ελληνική ορθογραφία έχω πολύ κακή σχέση, είμαι τελείως ανορθόγραφος, τα κείμενα που γράφω εδώ και αλλού, τα διορθώνω με ένα κειμενογράφο, δεν θυμάμαι πώς γράφονται οι λέξεις εκτός από τους κανόνες που ισχύουν γενικά, αυτά τα θυμάμαι, αλλά από εκεί και πέρα δεν μπορώ να αποστηθίσω, ούτε τις λέξεις σαν εικόνα ούτε σαν ρίζα… γενικά δεν είμαι καλός στην αποστήθιση, όπου αυτή απαιτείται δεν είναι το στοιχείο μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα την γλώσσα που μιλώ ούτε και την ορθογραφία της, ίσως παίζει και αυτό κάποιο ρόλο στην ανικανότητα μου αυτη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2014)

skapeti said:


> ... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν συμπαθώ την γλώσσα που μιλώ ούτε και την ορθογραφία της...



Ωχ, λυπάμαι ειλικρινά και δεν θα 'θελα να 'μουν στη θέση σου. Δεν σε υποτιμώ, απλώς μου φαίνεται δύσκολη η θέση αυτή, για όποιους λόγους και να βρέθηκες εκεί.

Τώρα που κατάλαβα περί τίνος πρόκειται το ερώτημα, που αποτελεί μια κλασική παγίδα στην οποία πέφτουν καμιά φορά ακόμα και πολύ γερές πένες (και είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου περιπτώσεις ορθογραφικού λάθους, οπότε το τσιμπάω σχεδόν πάντα), ένας απλός, πρακτικός μπούσουλας με παράδειγμα:

Εγώ χτενίζομαι, εσύ χτενίζεσαι, αυτός/αυτή/αυτό *χτενίζεται*, εμείς χτενιζόμαστε, εσείς χτενίζεστε, αυτοί χτενίζονται.
Ή δένομαι, δένεσαι, *δένεται*, δενόμαστε, δένεστε, δένονται.

Εγώ χτενίζω, εσύ χτενίζεις, αυτός/αυτή/αυτό χτενίζει, εμείς χτενίζουμε, εσείς *χτενίζετε*, αυτοί χτενίζουν.
Ή δένω, δένεις, δένει, δένουμε, *δένετε*, δένουν.

Απλούστατα, αναρωτιέσαι ποιο είναι το υποκείμενο, δηλαδή «ποιος κάνει (ή παθαίνει) αυτό που δηλώνει το ρήμα;»

1. Αν η απάντηση είναι γ' πρόσωπο ενικού, δηλαδή _αυτός _ή _αυτή _ή _αυτό_, τότε η κατάληξη του ρήματος θέλει άλφα γιώτα, αι.
2. Αν η απάντηση είναι β' πρόσωπο πληθυντικού, δηλαδή _εσείς_, τότε θέλει έψιλον.


----------



## skapeti (Sep 20, 2014)

daeman said:


> 1. Αν η απάντηση είναι γ' πρόσωπο ενικού, δηλαδή _αυτός _ή _αυτή _ή _αυτό_, τότε η κατάληξη του ρήματος θέλει άλφα γιώτα, αι.
> 2. Αν η απάντηση είναι β' πρόσωπο πληθυντικού, δηλαδή _εσείς_, τότε θέλει έψιλον.



αν δεις όμως στην πρώτη ανάρτηση ρωταω ‘’γιατί έτσι;’’ αυτό είναι το θέμα μου, το γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διάκριση ανάμεσα στα ρήματα που τελειώνουν με φωνητικό /ε/ ποια είναι η ιστορία του…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2014)

skapeti said:


> αν δεις όμως στην πρώτη ανάρτηση ρωταω ‘’γιατί έτσι;’’ αυτό είναι το θέμα μου, το γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διάκριση ανάμεσα στα ρήματα που τελειώνουν με φωνητικό /ε/ ποια είναι η ιστορία του…



Να απαντήσω εγώ σε αυτό, ζητώντας και συγγνώμη γιατί δεν πρόσεξα τον τίτλο στο ερώτημά σου.

Λοιπόν, αυτό που βλέπεις γραμμένο ενωμένο -αι, στα αρχαία ελληνικά διαβαζόταν ξεχωριστά, κάπως σαν α+ι, δηλαδή ήταν διαφορετικός ήχος από το -ε. Με την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, όμως, σε χιλιάδες χρόνια, αυτό το -αι- έφτασε να προφέρεται όπως το ε, η ορθογραφία του έμεινε όμως όπως ήταν στα αρχαία.


----------



## skapeti (Sep 20, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λοιπόν, αυτό που βλέπεις γραμμένο ενωμένο -αι, στα αρχαία ελληνικά διαβαζόταν ξεχωριστά, κάπως σαν α+ι, δηλαδή ήταν διαφορετικός ήχος από το -ε. Με την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, όμως, σε χιλιάδες χρόνια, αυτό το -αι- έφτασε να προφέρεται όπως το ε, η ορθογραφία του έμεινε όμως όπως ήταν στα αρχαία.



Το πρώτο μου σχόλιο είναι άκυρο, είχα βγάλει συμπεράσματα εγώ μόνος μου, λογικό που δεν καταλάβατε, ευχαριστώ


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2014)

Και η διαφορά στην ορθογραφία βοηθάει να ξεχωρίσουμε τη μία περίπτωση από την άλλη.
Ερώτηση στο φούρναρη που πριν λίγο καιρό είχε σταματήσει να φτιάχνει κουραμπιέδες: Φτιάχνετε πάλι; (εννοεί κουραμπιέδες)
Ερώτηση του Α στον Β ενώ περιμένουν τον Γ να ετοιμαστεί επιτέλους για να ξεκινήσουν για έξω: Φτιάχνεται πάλι; (όλο το απόγευμα έχει που φτιάχνεται και ρετουσάρεται και ξαναφτιάχνεται)
κλπ κλπ κλπ


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2014)

skapeti said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα την γλώσσα που μιλώ ούτε και την ορθογραφία της, ίσως παίζει και αυτό κάποιο ρόλο στην ανικανότητα μου αυτη.


----------



## skapeti (Sep 21, 2014)

skapeti said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα την γλώσσα που μιλώ ούτε και την ορθογραφία της, ίσως παίζει και αυτό κάποιο ρόλο στην ανικανότητα μου αυτη.



Μπορεί να συμβαίνει και το αντίθετο, δηλαδή το ότι δεν μπορώ να γράψω σωστά να με έχει κάνει να αντιπαθήσω την ορθογραφία, ωστόσο μιλώ και άλλες γλώσσες το ίδιο καλά με τα νέα ελληνικά, όπως τα αγγλικά όμως ενώ η ορθογραφία των αγγλικών κάποιες φορές είναι εξίσου παρωχημένη με της νέας ελληνικής, για κάποιο λόγο στα αγγλικά κάνω σπάνια λάθος στα γραπτά χωρίς κειμενογράφο. Πάντως μην ανησυχείτε η περίπτωση μου είναι σπάνια.


----------

